# Good Quality Guitar Tech in Southwestern Ontario



## Farbulous (Dec 8, 2009)

Howdy all,

I'm looking for someone who can do a quality set up on my guitars in and around the London area. I've got some serious fret buzz on my acoustic that I think just needs some TLC. I don't trust most of the stores around here to bring it in there, so was hoping maybe someone on the board would have the inside scoop.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow you have this question on 2 different threads on GC so you must have been to all of London's local guitar shops..........not good. As I mentioned on my other post get Eric Pykala aka Lance Romance to work on your guitars. Eric knows his stuff and attention to detail is first rate. [email protected] Great guy!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

"THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE"

and Eric is that one!



mario said:


> Wow you have this question on 2 different threads on GC so you must have been to all of London's local guitar shops..........not good. As I mentioned on my other post get Eric Pykala aka Lance Romance to work on your guitars. Eric knows his stuff and attention to detail is first rate. [email protected] Great guy!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a thread about Eric and his many satisfied customers.Guitar work in London Ontario?


----------



## sscups (Aug 21, 2010)

+1 for Eric's work.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Joshua House in Goderich www.houseguitars.com does a superb job. I have 3 of his instruments, and have seen many if not most of his builds plus lots of his repairs and setups. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cgall (Apr 6, 2011)

I realize that this thread is pretty old but I thought I'd post anyways. I have had 3 guitars maintained by Austin at www.clarksguitars.com. Unbelievable quality in his workmanship. He's one of those guys who will go the extra mile to be sure it's done right before it leaves the shop.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I haven't been to the Arts in a long time so i am a little shocked and upset to learn that Eric has relocated. I have started to do my own basic setup so that is why I haven't been in the Arts for a while. Eric has been setting up my guitars for a long time, and his work (and Darryl's--from the Arts) is/was always top notch. The Arts is a pretty large, and busy, music store, but I have to say that whenever I went in to drop off guitars for Eric to work his magic on he always took the time out to chat with me and make the whole transaction very personal. He knew how i liked my guitars, and i didn't even need to give any direction when dropping a guitar off on his bench. He is a great guy to talk to, and always made my guitars play great. If you are reading this, Eric, all the best in your new diggs (well not so new anymore). London has gained some great talent, and a super nice guy. 

Cheers,
Alfie


----------

